# Squat poem written by Fire years ago



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

SQUAT

As I sat in the corner of the gym that I go,
I watched a young man trying to grow.
He push and he pulled but to no avail, 
the weight that he used wouldn't grow a snail

From my seat I arose and gave a big hollar,
LOAD SOME REAL WEIGHT AND DON'T USE A COLLAR.
Do the big weights my son if you want to see gains 
for without them you'll never feel pain.

He stood for a moment and gazed at the bar,
with six 45's and his spotter by far.
He chalked his hands and gave a harsh cry,
did 10 reps and almost died.

The pain was good and this he now knew,
From this moment on he'll know what to do.
Weight, Weight, more Weight he'll go,
Which all comes down to, 
GROW, GROW, GROW

Fire


----------



## gr81 (Sep 7, 2003)

that is awe inspiring fire, I love the part where he yells to ditch the collar, haha great. You should write us more poems my man   
just out of curiosity is that 6 plts per side, or 6 total??


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

hahahahaha   fuqing funny shit gr8!!!!  shit I almost fell out of my chair.  Oh man my eyes are tearing. fuq I'm laughing soo hard.
"just out of curiosity is that 6 per side or 6 total".   

It's a poem.  I just made it up.   I'd say though if looking at it realistically and I had to get up from my chair (which I really don't know why I'd be sitting in a chair in the 1st place) and tell someone to put weight on the bar,, I'd probably have to say  3 per side and a total of 6    315 lbs.    Your too fuqing funny and yea I'm still laughing.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

GR8,,, my analitical friend.  hahahaha   Next poem flys by GR8 1st for proof reading and editing.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

hahaha  I had to read your post again GR8 and I'm laughing again.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

dam,....that was better than my donut poem...

hmm...maybe started a weight lifting poem thread...all originals? no cut and pastes?
whaddya think?


----------



## gr81 (Sep 7, 2003)

I thought you would get a kick out of that,   you know I was kidding you, right?. I should've put a j/k in there. I know you made it up. I just like to hear that someone is squatting big weight, thats all


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> dam,....that was better than my donut poem...
> 
> hmm...maybe started a weight lifting poem thread...all originals? no cut and pastes?
> whaddya think?



Absolutely.   No stealing others peoples stuff.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I thought you would get a kick out of that,   you know I was kidding you, right?. I should've put a j/k in there. I know you made it up. I just like to hear that someone is squatting big weight, thats all




OH MY GOD I'M FUCKING LAUGHING AGAIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## gr81 (Sep 7, 2003)

glad I could be such a source of entertainment for you tonight


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

kind of annoying..a friend of mine..is taking some 'cocktails' as he cals them..
A month ago..he coldn't move very much weight..another friend of mine says he can now squat 5 plates / side for a couple reps..very annoying.
I can do 3 and do a few partials w/ 4......


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

You know I was kidding you right?   Oh man my stomach hurts!!!   I shoulda put a J/K in there.   hahaha    Oh man you have no Idea how I'm outta control over here.   Your over there explaining all this.... I'm dying.  I was just  lauging so hard the cursor is moving up and down and I can't click the submit reply button.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> glad I could be such a source of entertainment for you tonight


ok ok you just have to STOP!!!!!!  For some fuqing reason tonight everything you say makes me fuqing loose it!!!     hahahahahahaha     oh my  god  the people here are looking at me  thinking I'm insane.   I swear on my kids I'm telling the truth,, my eyes are literally tearing, stomach hurts and I'm laughing fuqing loud.      I fuqing love the mad face  thing you stuck up there.   oh god I wish you could see me typing this


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

you sure you don't work in a dental office? The laughing gas is on?


----------



## gr81 (Sep 7, 2003)

^^of course man, I will just shut up now before I make too much of an ass of my self. I guess I am not a great poem critic huh? yeah well laugh it up funny pants , Got any poems about anything else? ha ha


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

heh heh...funny pants....
everybody remembers the red pants....

THAT'S FUNNY!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> ^^of course man, I will just shut up , Got any poems about anything else? ha ha


now before I make too much of an ass of my self. I guess I am not a great poem critic huh? yeah well laugh it up funny pants 

hahahahaha     ass of yourself  oh man  pleeze  ya gotta stop with the one liners.  your gonna kill me.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

man burner I haven't laughed this hard in a very long time.  Gr8s humor blows my red pants away.  I'm sorry.  He is a genious.  A comedic genious     lmao


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

c'mn, fire..give us more!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> man burner I haven't laughed this hard in a very long time.  Gr8s humor blows my red pants away.  I'm sorry.  He is a genious.  A comedic genious     lmao


tell me you're wearing something other tha the red pants? No wonder you're causing a disturbance!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

I don't have anymore.  I'll have to think of one.  give me a topic.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

J'bo
work with that, it is one of your favorite IM subjects...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> tell me you're wearing something other tha the red pants? No wonder you're causing a disturbance!



Actually I'm wearing woodland camos.  cool here these past nights.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

been cool here to! There is actually a bit of snow on the top of Pikes Peak!
kristen and I are going to the mountains this coming weekend..she said there is this secluded pond......
Hope it isn't too cold..brr!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

sounds very romantic.  Be sure to bring lots of your male friends lots of beer and a quait set.  Oh wait that is romance 101 in Louisianna  not Colorado.   Just bring a bottle of wine.  lol


----------



## gr81 (Sep 7, 2003)

the wine gets 'em every time, alright!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

I was going to go with the wine idea...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

Good idea actually.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

and...strawberries....
oh, that woldbe champaign..


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

yeaa but you can still do strawberries if you want.  Be your own man and don't go with the crowd.  Show her your a free spirit and you would dare eat a strawberry with wine.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

I could take her up strawbery hill..


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

Now your talking


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

oh..I'm always talking..but..I am actually saing anything...
words to ponder..



I am so gona nave to kill myself w/ my leg workout tomorrow!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

What a small world I'm doing legs tomorrow too.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

I am starting up my new traiing routine..get legs outta the way first..plus, snow board season is coming...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 8, 2003)

good luck with it


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2003)

thanx...
when get into real estate..will do w/outs in am....
it looks good o paper..will see if I can actually get up that early to lift weights...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 8, 2003)

I can't lift too early in the am.  it take me like 7 hours to wake up.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2003)

yeah..I might do the cardio in the am....
do lifting at night.
will do my best, will use all my night.

(still a rhyme thread afterall..)


----------



## firestorm (Sep 13, 2003)

hahahaha.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 13, 2003)

I had a couple of good cardio sessions since last Tuesday morning.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

I had some good cardio seesions this past weekend myself....


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

so I saw, your girl keeps you moving.  10 mile ride? Not bad for you. Did she have to wait on you much or did you keep up with her.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

that would be 10 miles..EACH way!
Lucky, there were hills..pretty much all incline the way..but nice, easy decline the way back, excpet for that long incline at the end..

On the long, easy incline, I have no doubts she could have smoked me....she is so nice..


My goal was to keep her from passig me..I did..except forthat last hill!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

I have a feeling she let you lead.  hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

she was wearing stretch tights...I usually let her stay in front of me. Kinda like dangling a carrot in front of a mule to keep him moving? 
seeing her..bent over, sweating..
nevermind.....


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

heavens!!!  do you have any pics ya selfish bastard?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

you think I am that cordinated? To take my hands off the bars, get out my camera and take a pic of her..while moving???
it looked a litle something like:
 
but not yellow...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA  your cracking me uup tonight B


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm in a good mood..oh and I just ate..always makes me happy.
I did forget my back pack tonight, so I have nothing to read...dammit, must whore! (except for when I have to go and populate that crap into Remedy later..)
I hate it when work gets in the way of my whoring time...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

hey I use Remedy too. Waht a small world.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

I think all IT types do..if have trouble tickets..
Small world? I wish they would hurry up with that teleporter, star treck thingie....be here one sec, jump into the transporter and beam to anywhere a second later....yeah..that would be great...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Yea that would be cool for sure.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Burner you and I are tied for second for the top 10 posters for the last 7 days.  yeaaay


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

who's the 1st? J'bo? shorty?
Jeez, can't seem to keep up with them..but hey..the viwe back here...can't be beat!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

I forget, I just know it isn't us.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

actually, you've got top 10 for last 24 hours, you ho!
and j'bo has it for the week...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep I told you Jen had it in another thread.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

yeah..the WRONG one!

but I got it!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Still swinging...


Still posting...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

funny pic!


----------



## gr81 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> actually, you've got top 10 for last 24 hours, you ho!
> and j'bo has it for the week...




how do you even look up that stat fellas??


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Go to the top of this page and a little blue button "home" click that and then go to the bottom.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

go to the main index, scrol to the bottom and click on top ten posters


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Go to the top of this page and a little blue button "home" click that and then go to the bottom.




I'm coming to the top!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Did you find it Satan?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Did you find it Satan?


that's funny...reminds me of that scene in Ace Ventura:
When the female detective yells, Ace Ventura!"

his reply:
"Yes, Satan?"


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

negative, excapes my memory


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

ginko...up the dosage!
man, this is easy!

you don't remember that?
Same part as when he asks her: Can I call you sometime?  Is it still 911?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Did you find it Satan?



I feel special!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

I take it that you did?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

it only took you 12 years of taking the short yellow bus to school to finally figure that out?

howdy, TGS!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Good morning.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Good morning back to you.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

I slam you..and uyo just say hellow?? or do you know something I should..


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

I said that to Satan,,   I say fuq you to you B.  hahahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

thanks, buddy!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

your very welcome my friend.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

bows to Burner, waits for b to bow back and I kick the fuqer in the teeth.  hahahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

burner has seen that same samuri movie...burner steps back, then bows....foils fire's evil plot to help burner's dentist buy a new porsche...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

lol   fair enough. ya keep your teeth this day but look out for the sequel.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

see them pearly whites? That's me taunting you!
Heh heh...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

No come a little closer?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

hey..I use Crest whitening strips....they're planty bright.
You are just trying to be a bully. I will not fall for it!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

It doesn't matter.

I'll have all your asses in the end.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

sorry, over qualified....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

besides...probably get into trouble for singing: God is Great..so thianks, no...


----------

